# Colorado Herf?



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Coloradoans and other interested partys!

As you may know, Colorado is banning smoking in bars and various other places. So I was thinking, how about a herf at Fado's Irish Pub in lodo on June 10th?

Let me know if you are interested...


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Wetterhorn said:


> ...herf at Fado's Irish Pub...


Didn't know they allowed cigar smoking. And I guess they can't for much longer. Count me in.


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like I'll be following TShailer's smoke trail ... count me in as well!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

This sounds great. Life is insane right now, but I get a little vacation the week of Memorial Day. Keep me in the loop and I will definitely try to be there.


----------



## TShailer (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry all, I just learned about a friend's bachelor party on June 10th - so won't be joining you. I'll still be smoking cigars, though probably at Shotgun Willie's instead.:dr


----------



## CareP (Feb 17, 2006)

With TShailer's change in plans, most likely I'll stick close to the homefront, and monitor the police scanner for a mention of "Shotgun Willie's" or "bachelor party."  Looking forward to catching up with you all the next time.


----------

